# Multi Animated presets in "The Orchestra Complete"



## DavidRubenstein (Jul 1, 2019)

When I play any of the Multi Animated Presets in The Orchestra from my Midi keyboard (using Kontakt in stand-alone mode), they work fine.

When running The Orchestra Complete as a VST plugin inside Cakewalk by Bandlab:
1) When playing from my Midi keyboard, it plays back fine.
2) When playing back a recorded Midi track, the Animated Preset starts playing fine. However, when I STOP the playback, the Rhythm Step-Sequencer resets to 0's. This kills the rhythm, and all I am left with are the samples playing back steadily.

Any ideas what could be causing this?


----------



## Harzmusic (Jul 2, 2019)

If you push up the modwheel, does the rhythm return? It's possible that Cakewalk is chasing some Modwheel-Data or setting it to 0 by default. The modwheel is supposed to scale the levels of the envelopes and steppers, fading them almost out at the lowest value.


----------



## DavidRubenstein (Jul 2, 2019)

Thank you, Harzmusic. You are correct--when I push up the modwheel, the rhythm pattern returns to normal. After that, when I play the Midi keyboard, the pattern plays fine. However, even though the rhythm pattern looks good, playback from a recorded Midi track ignores the rhythm pattern.

This is a very old Midi keyboard. I think it is sending out spurious Midi messages to the DAW. Sometimes in Cakewalk, I see that the Midi input is receiving messages, even though I am not touching the keyboard. Could these spurious messages be upsetting the animated/rhythm playback?


----------



## Harzmusic (Jul 2, 2019)

DavidRubenstein said:


> Could these spurious messages be upsetting the animated/rhythm playback?


Yes that is possible, if the track is record enabled.
Is there modwheel data recorded on your midi track? If you draw in a value of 100 on CC01 at the beginning and it still drops out, there is a chance that your keyboard is sending odd data.


----------

